

Show HN: Notifications for security vulnerabilities in your dependencies - rozap
https://www.vuln.pub/

======
yoshiokatsuneo
Can the JSON file be generated automatically ?

~~~
rozap
It definitely could, though the goal is for them to be small and really just
reference your package manager's files, like package.json or requirements.txt.

That's a good point though, a small command line tool could easily take a few
simple inputs and generate something usable. Thanks!

